# [Form]  Anyo Isa - Breakdown and exploration



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2005)

Considering the amount of time karateka spend exploring and discussing their forms, and the influence of those forms on Modern Arnis, what would be an in-depth step-by-step description, explaination and analysis of Modern Arnis's Anyos?  For this thread, I'm interested in Isa, hand form.

  Thank you.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Oct 20, 2005)

Bob, 

 This a great question to explore, and I will take a stab at it. When describing an Anyo, step by step, the actual physical movement could be described and/or the applications of each movement could be discussed.

 For example the first three moves of Anyo Isa are right foot forward, twisting the body to the left, right hand across body to the left, open palm in a blocking motion, left hand comes up over the top of the right hand continuing left, palm open, in a checking motion, simultaneously the right hand retracts to the left dropping down in a circular motion continuing forward in a striking motion, palm open , fist or finger jab.

 (whew-get all that? hard to describe in words!)

 This also commonly know as "Brush-Grab-Strike" or "Decadena"  or "Block-Check-Strike"

 Applications might be: Blocking opponents right hand strike on inside with your right hand, then blocking your opponents left hand strike on the outside, then pulling your opponents left hand to your left ribs, stepping to the right and twisting your body left (zoning out to the right 45 degrees) then striking low to the ribs or striking high over your opponents left arm keeping contact with said arm in a shearing manner, hitting the head-neck etc and then an arm-bar is right there.

 However, typically, there are infinite applications to any set of motions. Perhaps improved motion descriptions. Maybe some of the other readers here can add more applications and/or describe the next set of motions, and we can keep this going on a continuous basis and complete the form?

 What we have here is a study of the "ART" and then applications of the "MARTIAL".

 Looking forward to some brainstorming here and input.


----------



## MJS (Oct 21, 2005)

Trapping hands to the right side defending a right or left punch.  Repeat process on the left, again off of a right or left punch.  Stepping forward with the left defending an overhead strike.  Bring arm in a clockwise motion as you step with your right and thru attacker.  An elbow or push can be done at this point.  Step forward with right performing trapping hands against right or left punch.  Step around with your right, as you deliver a right downward block against a kick, wrapping the leg.  Left/right punches.  Perform this 2 more times, with the left and again with the right, moving forward.  Left leg steps around as you again downward block, 2 punches.  Step forward with right delivering a right upward block.  Step to the right with your right delivering a downward block.  Forward with left, left punch.  Closing Salutation.


----------



## MJS (Oct 24, 2005)

This thread seems to have died down a bit.  Considering that there are many different applications to the anyos, I'd be interested in hearing from some others as to how they interpret them.

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 24, 2005)

It might help if someone could provide a video clip of someone performing this anyo...and all the anyos in this particular forum, if possible.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll try and put one together.  Won't be pretty (haven't done the form in a while).


----------



## Dalum (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think I've ever read how it is.  It was always given to me with live instruction.  Reading it kinda makes my head hurt.  It's a great exercise in visualization though.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

Any work done on this?  I'm eager to see it.

Cthulhu




			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'll try and put one together.  Won't be pretty (haven't done the form in a while).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2005)

Got sidetracked. Will see if I can find 6ft of ice free driveway this weekend.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 18, 2005)

We keep our ice in the freezer for our nice, cold drinks for these warm, sunny days  

Cthulhu




			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Got sidetracked. Will see if I can find 6ft of ice free driveway this weekend.


----------

